

Show HN: Tumblr for shops - gnus

We just released www.hallways.me<p>Hallways (Marketplace) wants to do for shops what Tumblr did for blogs - make it (kickass) easy to open up a shop and start selling on a social marketplace.<p>We're slowly getting the shops onboard but we want to know where and how we can improve!<p>Please send feedback!<p>Thanks you guys rock
======
wx77
Apparently everything on there is fake.

I clicked checkout after looking around and fake adding things to cart and
nothing happened.

I'm also unlikely to use facebook to login to a site to buy things.

